# Crossing interconnect box



## Shadow Hobby (Jun 26, 2015)

Does anyone have an interest in these? I spent last Sunday recording measurements and taking photos of the prototype. I've seen similar boxes in HO, but none with like this one.

the roof is sloped to one side
louvers are on one side of the cabinet only
utility meter on end of cabinet
beacons on roof (with diamond mesh guard)

I modeled this up in CAD. Deciding what to do next; either scratch-build a master or 3D print a master...either way to cast parts in resin.

What do you guys think? Any interest?


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I would be if they fit my era. I don't know how far back they started using these but if they did in the late 40s early 50s I would. Well ultimately if the PRR used back then is the big kicker for me. Would you be doing these in multiple scales? I assume since you mentioned HO that you model a different scale.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are a number of pictures of crossings including
some different equipment boxes.

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search...l+boxes&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

I had hoped they would shown some older boxes. I seem to recall
that they may have been cast steel enclosures back after WWII.
The name Crouse Hinds comes to mind.

They would also likely have cables running to them from
the 'telegraph' poles along side the track. The occupancy detection
back then was transmitted by wires on them.

Don


----------



## Shadow Hobby (Jun 26, 2015)

This one looks like mine: https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...-001&fr2=piv-web&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=mozilla
But mine didn't have the lifting tabs. The beacon guard on the top is also in a different location. My prototype is also on a UP crossing.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I've seen many controller boxes of similar design to that in your pic in recent years.

Don't know when this style was installed by the railroads but you
note that all connections are underground. I would guess the
transition began in the late 60s, or whenever Western Union stopped
using the railroad for it's wires and the railroads went to more
radio and digital controls.

Don


----------



## Shadow Hobby (Jun 26, 2015)

Don, this particular cabinet box is a welded steel construction, from sheet metal. I did not see any evidence of casting, and it is purely a modern style box. The concrete panels for the grade crossing were cast in 1994, and I'd guess by the look of the box, it looks about that old.


----------

